# Valley Raceway: The Valley Shootout



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

There's no "On-road racing event" section, so I guess this is the appropiate section for this thread. At any rate, Valley Raceway and Hobbies in Fairmont, WV is hosting a laid back, but hopefully larger scale On-road event on Feb. 19th. It's definitely a quality facility and hopefully we'll have some good competition brewing. The flyer for the race is attached, and if you have any more questions/comments/concerns, feel free to post here or contact me. Thanks guys. -Zane


----------

